# P0840



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Got a code with a CEL, what is this?
P0840-Trans Fluid Pressure Sensor/Switch A Circuit Malfunction

Where should i start?

TIA


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Got a code with a CEL, what is this?
> P0840-Trans Fluid Pressure Sensor/Switch A Circuit Malfunction
> 
> Where should i start?
> ...


Vag Com?? (VCDS)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/autotrans.html


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

guessing its a Automatic? your going to need a new transmission valve body or send it out to get rebuilt. contact these guys ask if they can do it.http://www.reamman.com/default.aspx


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Better of swapping it to a manual?

Unpluged the battery it fixed it self, question is for how long


----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

all you did was clear the code not fix the problem it will come back.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I know, thats why i said i wonder for how long.. :facepalm:


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> I know, thats why i said i wonder for how long.. :facepalm:


If it comes back, post over in the AT forum(if it's an 09G), or the DSG forum (if it's an 02E).


----------

